# Tide Watches?



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a Nixon Tide Rover, but its analog so not totally accurate. Good heavy solid watch. Had it for about 2 years now and haven't managed to break it, most watches only last me a year. I think the digital only have a limited selection of Australian tides and you'd still have to compensate if your not in the same area.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

liam8227 said:


> StevenM said:
> 
> 
> > liam8227 said:
> ...


new avatar time?


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

For similar reasons, I've largely given up shopping in Australia. I do most of my retail shopping in Singapore. The folks there generally KNOW what they're selling and talking about.

Beach Road in Singapore is my candy store for fly fishing gear and scuba, and Sim Lim Square for electronics, computers and cameras.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Paul
I hear you about retail and the poor performance, and think you're right in general, but I have found it to be quite the opposite in tackle shops.

I'm sure you know this, but tide heights and times can vary enormously between quite close (geographically speaking) locations,e,g, between Clovelly, Middle Head, and the Lane Cove River (I'm guessing, haven't actually checked). Point is, I can't understand your fascination with a watch that may give the tide for Clovelly only, when you can get the LCR from BOM, cause that is where you are paddling.

Just wondering..

trev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

You did Paul.

Tides can have very strange patterns in some places. For example, at Cabbage Tree Point south of Brissie, the tides times are almost the same as the Brisbane Bar times BUT, one hour before the high tide, the current reverses and starts running out to sea. This is difficult to comprehend, because the water level is still rising. There is a similar effect around the low.

Another strange behaviour is here: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=56193

For these and other reasons I would think you just need to know your local area variations and patterns. Oh, and forget the watch. Ask for Scotch and or chocolates - infinitely more useful.

trev


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Occy I've had 3 rip curl tide watches over the years ( a space of well over a deceade). I rate them very highly, I think if you buy one in sydney it will be set on an east coast tide pattern, check it every few months with a tide chart and you'll find its pretty good.

On top of that i can say that rip curls service is excellent. As the watches are sealed to be waterprooof its recommended to send them to rip curl for any services/battery replacement where they do the work required and fit new seals and pressure test (i think). On one occasion when i sent one back for a battery replacement the watch was in need of a new band and had a fair few scratches on the outer ring on the face of the watch. Before they serviced it they got in touch with me and gave me a few options including battery only, batttery and new outer ring or whatever its called, battery new ring new band and finally the option of trading it up to the new model at a very good price.

I will definately get another one.


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Paul,
I got a Ripcurl Tide Watch nearly 6 years ago. Other than a battery last year it has performed flawlessly. For the first 12 months I was Fort Lauderdale Florida based and it saw saltwater every weekend. Also the service offered by Ripcurl Australia in changing the battery in record time for me to make an overseas trip was outstanding. Not sure about other brands but are more than happy with my Ripcurl.


----------



## wetaline2 (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a casio tide/fish watch that seems to work well. It got a bit confused during daylight saving when sunrise and sunset were (out an hour) but once I noticed this it was sweet.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Go with the rip curl.

A nixon would look bizarre on you.


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a Casio G-Shock 5500 (it's red)...has tides and I never leave without it when going fishing. Highly recommend and can be purchased for around $75 off fleabay


----------



## banky (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Occulator, I have a very good watch you can set it to tell the tide all around the world and is accurate within about 20 minutes. It is a ripcurl TRESTLES OCEANSEARCH. It also tells you how high or low the tide is and also tells you what stage the moon it at. Like full moon new moon ect. I like my watch I go everywhere with it. It's a great watch.

Cheers banky


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

This may be overkill, the Garmin Quartix 


"*The first navigating marine GPS watch*
quatix features a built-in high-sensitivity GPS Garmin navigator. You can actually load it with routes, mark waypoints, and it can guide you to your destination and back again. In addition, you can use sight and go navigation. Pick a point in the distance you wish to navigate to, set quatix and it will keep you on course to it. This is especially helpful for kayakers and canoeists."

http://sites.garmin.com/quatix/#features
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=120680


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

liam8227 said:


> Smart phone? I have a tide watch app. Pretty good.


QFT

I use Android Tide Prediction it uses GPS to give you the closest tide station and the variables


----------

